# Best Rods Under $150



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As with my 'best reel under $250' thread...I now want to know what rods you 'rate' as being the best in the sub $150 class. I can't force myself to pay any more than that

Specifically, I'm looking for another light (1-3 or 2-4 kg) rod and also one with a bit more grunt for Kings/Jews etc in the 6-8kg range.

Ideally 2 piece around 6'6 or 7' long.

So, what's the tip? Have you found/ do you own a 'great' rod in that price range? If so, spill the beans...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I have a Daiwa Heartland 6'6 spin 1-3kg,2pc, from memory it was $130. I use it heaps and really like it, for the price im very happy with it.
Daiwa have up to 3-6kg in the same series of spin rods, and up to 8kg in baitcaster.
Or there is also the Tierra range as well for $140 from motackle, i havent used one yet but checked one out today and really liked it so im getting one of those as well. 8)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Excuse me for adding an extra requirement as all mine are the same as DaveyGs... I want something flexi enough so that a decent casting distance can be achieved but still strong enough to take Kingies and Sambos (and whales when fishing with Keza). I can't stand stiff rods that are rated to only 4 to 8 kilos as you can't do a hell of a lot with them.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Berkeley Drop shot - great rods - cant fault them - all fuji bits. Nice action - whippy in the tip -strength in the butt. Ive got 2-4kg -landed kings, flatties bream etc etc.

I think they are 89 bucks at the moment,

Possibly ugly sticks too


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Shimano Raiders


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

If the budget can extend a little, try a rapala braid concepts, have heard heaps of great reports from a rack rod, so much so guys are selling their saltiga rods and replacing them with these, approx $230, not sure of the line weight they come in but I am sure they will have one for sambos and kings, cheers Justin.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

wow, prices have come down a bit, the guys i go to ordered in three light outfits and are at about $300


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Shimano raiders, Catana's, & Sonic Pro's.......Pfleuger Trions........Okuma Epix series.......Berkley Dropshots and Silstar Ultragraphs........and the good old Uglysticks.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Davey
This is my favorite rod in the 2-4 kg class, I think they retail for about $120 but I got mine on special at Amart for about $70. 
http://www.shimanofish.com.au/catalog/f ... 3218898715

I have the 6' version but they do have 6'6" and 7'. Great rod, very strong and has a great action. The 6" version has a short butt which is good for flicking plastics in the yak.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

craig450 said:


> I have a Daiwa Heartland 6'6 spin 1-3kg,2pc, from memory it was $130.


I have a 6' 1-3kg heartland and love it. Don't think they're around anymore though


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Peril said:


> craig450 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Daiwa Heartland 6'6 spin 1-3kg,2pc, from memory it was $130.
> ...


Yep, they are still making them, i was checking out the latest ones today. Very nice little rods! 8)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I would say if $150 was an absolute max then go the Dropshots.. very nice rods. blanks are only IM6 but still have good actions..

Have had and sold Raiders.. kept the Barra Mauler as it served a purpose but the rest are pretty average IMO

IF you can afford another $50 though you can get a Black Diamond 6'6 Clear Cut in a 1-3kg when they are on special.. these rods are STREETS ahead of anything in this price range (again IMO).. and I have seen some MONSTERS pulled on these rods..

and most who own Black Diamond rods end up owning more than 1 - testament to the quality and value


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a dropshot, very good rod wide range of uses.

Only negative is the stiff blank does restrict casting distances a bit.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeffo said:


> I have a dropshot, very good rod wide range of uses.
> 
> Only negative is the stiff blank does restrict casting distances a bit.
> 
> ...


which dropshot do you have ?? ....... 2-4kg ??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

How do you know the difference with these rods if you have only ever used the same one?
I use penn power sticks, i bought them for boat fishing and now use them on my yak, they seem fine, the butt could be a touch shorter and thinner for the holders but i could change that if i wanted.
Tends be a bit of creaking noise going on when i have a big king on but i quite like that.
Am i fishing with the wrong rods ?
As i said if you haven't tried anything else how do you know. The only thing that makes me doubt these rods is the fact that no one has ever mentioned them


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

keza said:


> How do you know the difference with these rods if you have only ever used the same one?
> I use penn power sticks, i bought them for boat fishing and now use them on my yak, they seem fine, the butt could be a touch shorter and thinner for the holders but i could change that if i wanted.
> Tends be a bit of creaking noise going on when i have a big king on but i quite like that.
> Am i fishing with the wrong rods ?
> As i said if you haven't tried anything else how do you know. The only thing that makes me doubt these rods is the fact that no one has ever mentioned them


who were you referring to ???

I've owned dropshots, raiders, synergys, a few Loomis and Black Diamonds..

The Black Diamonds and the Loomis are very similar.. that is because they were built by the same guy 8)


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

If I had the coin I'd get a coupld of Livefiber rods - ideal for casting and floating out baits. But for the money, I am pretty happy currently with a power stick. I am keen to try out one of these Okuma Kayak rods though.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

landyman said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know the difference with these rods if you have only ever used the same one?
> ...


referring to me, just concerned i'm using the wrong rods because i don't know any better.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I should mention that I already have a backbone elite 6' 2-4 kg and Shimano Squidgy Spin 7' 2-4kg (now 6'6" after snapping the tip off it) and rate both these rods as quite good light rods in the sub $100 range. I've heard good things about the Dropshots as well. I'm after a 3rd light rod for trolling and casting.

I own a Pflueger Trion 3-6kg, Silstar Crystal Tip 8-10kg rod and an Ugly Stik 4-8 kg rod which are my current kingie rods but the Silstar is very heavy/stiff and the Ugly Stik is way too soft and bends like a bit of spagetti when a solid fish is on the line. The Pflueger is yet to tussle with a decent fish but it seems pretty good from first impressions.

I'm looking for something in the 6-8kg range to replace the Silstar and Ugly Stik as I dont like those rods for the above reasons.

Thanks for all the replies so far..


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> If I had the coin I'd get a coupld of Livefiber rods - ideal for casting and floating out baits. But for the money, I am pretty happy currently with a power stick. I am keen to try out one of these Okuma Kayak rods though.


at last, some one else has mentioned a power stick


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

keza said:


> referring to me, just concerned i'm using the wrong rods because i don't know any better.


best thing to do is catch up with some guys who have different rods and have a cast or two..

you'll soon know what you are misisng out on *OR* what they have wasted their money on :lol:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Davey, just as a different option have a look at Angler rods (pacific composites blank and components) I've got 3 of them, around that price and I like them a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Call me a cheap skate, :lol: :lol:

I like the Pelagin Spin, 6' 6" one piece, cork grips, carbon fibre, medium action, some fancy guides 

Ebay Special at 99 cents. 14 dollars postage.

So for 150 I can get 10, :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a go at me for that one, I can here the lines now, " they way you break Rods..................." :lol:

Cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Call me a cheap skate, :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like the Pelagin Spin, 6' 6" one piece, cork grips, carbon fibre, medium action, some fancy guides
> 
> ...


You're a man after my own heart, we could stick one of my $15 ebay reels on it.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Call me a cheap skate, :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like the Pelagin Spin, 6' 6" one piece, cork grips, carbon fibre, medium action, some fancy guides
> 
> ...


cheapskate :lol: :lol: :lol:

seriously though.. can you actually feel anything through them.. I suppose for bottom bashing etc theyd be okay.. but I am a finnesse man 8) - bream, flathead etc.. I like my gear LIGHT.. which unfortunatly means expensive


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

keza said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > Call me a cheap skate, :lol: :lol:
> ...


Used it a few weeks ago, actually matched it to the Oscillate reel(ebay $15) spooled with fireline and caught some fish. :lol: The dearest part of the outfit was the fireline at $25.00 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Kerry - I think all my rods currently are Powersticks. I have only ever had one problem with them - and that was when I got wiped out during a surf launch and one rod snapped.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mate if it works for you - then good on you!!!! We do get bogged down with gear a little because we are a technically obsessed society - but Ive seen various cultures catch fish with very crude / simple / humble means. The rudimentary basics though are the same weather its a 15 dollar reel or a 1500 dollar reel. The only thing is that are you prepared to let your gear let you down if you do have the chance of connecting with a fish of a lifetime or the possibility of your budget gear dying after a few trips in the salt.

Anyhow like my wife says - it might be small but it can fill a pram !! No No sorry wrong one - its not what youve got its what you do with it!!!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:


> If I had the coin I'd get a coupld of Livefiber rods - ideal for casting and floating out baits. But for the money, I am pretty happy currently with a power stick. I am keen to try out one of these Okuma Kayak rods though.


just got 2 (6 + 8kg) for $60 each.....marked down from $180 EACH..........

hehhehehehehe


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice purchase  . Good value for money.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

up until about a week ago i would have said go a raider, 
if your restricted to that price bracket then perhaps stick with that,
I havent owned a dropshot but from looking at them in the shops i would say the raider is a fair way ahead.

Personally i wont buy anything without a loomis type warranty anymore, 
one of my raiders stuffed up last week and now if i want another is $100 again, 
I reckon that your better off buying a loomis or someone who gives an unconditional lifetime warranty. that way if anything happens you pay the small fee and grab a newie. Plus the rods which you pay a bit more for will be a dream to use, 
anyways just my opinion,

so i say raider under $150 or stretch for a Loomis


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> up until about a week ago i would have said go a raider,
> if your restricted to that price bracket then perhaps stick with that,
> I havent owned a dropshot but from looking at them in the shops i would say the raider is a fair way ahead.
> 
> ...


I reckon the equivalent spec dropshot is a crisper, lighter rod when compared to raiders.. the raider blanks just dont do it for me.. even though I still own the barra mauler raider.. it's my bottom bouncing, pulls anything stick.. paired with a Shimano Calyx 200.. I dont treat that combo well and it keeps coming back for more 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The Gloomis expeditor warranty is 150 bucks to replace said rod - so its not cheap - saying that in theory you have a Gloomis for life. Just dont get it nicked or drop it overboard.

Nitro do a 60 bucks warranty (per piece) mines a two piece.

Worth noting if you go higher end - I paid 250 and 239 for my loomis and nitro respectively. Might be worth the go???

Woppie


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> The Gloomis expeditor warranty is 150 bucks to replace said rod - so its not cheap - saying that in theory you have a Gloomis for life. Just dont get it nicked or drop it overboard.
> 
> Nitro do a 60 bucks warranty (per piece) mines a two piece.
> 
> ...


yep.. Black Diamond have a lifetime replacement warranty as well.. but its 50% of retail price.. which is not too bad..


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

For my 2 bobs worth I use a shakespeare synergy 1420_005 IM6 sp602m at 6ft. and 6 to 12 lb. line.It has handled a couple of 4.5kg. snapper and is still in one piece.It can cast light jigheads and is light in the tip but surprisingly strong in the butt and sells at about 60 dollars. I like the all cork butt with the screw down foregrip.Cheers Lee.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been hot for little Heartlands, got a 8-12lb 6'6", 10-14lb 6'6", and this arvo just saw a BBBeautiful little 4-8lb baitcaster that I can get for $90... Now I need another reel :? :?  I think a Revo sxl will do nicely, logging on to mo now!! 

(Bugger, the Revo's to heavy, I need a good 8lb baitcaster left hand, under $200....HIjack!!! Sorry!)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Davey stick with the pflueger, personally i like the trion 6' better than my 7' but they are great rods for under $100 and the pflueger president spin reels have stood up to many a dunking and its still going strong for $89.

Cheers Dave


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> up until about a week ago i would have said go a raider,
> if your restricted to that price bracket then perhaps stick with that,
> I havent owned a dropshot but from looking at them in the shops i would say the raider is a fair way ahead.
> 
> ...


I thought like that till i spoke to the guy at tackle shop the warranty is if you cough up $150 so you pay $400 for a rod (cheap loomis) then if it break its another $150 to replace thats $550 for two rods Id rather buy the rod and when it breaks or whatever get another one it will still be cheaper

By the way i m using a 7 ft 2 to 4kg drop shot and its good bought a raider the other day i like th short butt its great though i am yet to fish it


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yea i see your point but the warranty is for life....

so say u pay $450 for the rod initially, 
you then break it 10 times over the next 20 years
it will cost you $1500

or but 10 x Raiders over the same period of time will probably end up costing you more


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

No-one has mentioned it yet, but I rather like my Strudwik sicstik. Also have a heartland, and like the sicstik better.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I've got one of those Diawa Tierra's in the 4-12lb. Really nice rod for about $140 which i use with a stradic 2500 and 6-10lb braid. Pulled some nice squire with it but light enough for finicky bream aswell. The other light stick i have is the 2-4kg Shiman Exel weapon which i find great to use as well...

Different strokes for different folks and all though

cheers

Mick


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I have just returned from a prominent tackle store looking at all manner of different rods as a result of DaveyG's post on ass kickingly good rods under $150 bucks. Looked at the Berkley Dropshots (yum) some Shimanos beasties (yum) and what seemed like a very good value Ugly Stick set-up with great cast qualities but still with enough weight in the bottom end to justify it's own gravitational field. Seemed like a very justifible unit at $130. The only downside was the looong butt which the gent in the shop advised I attack with a stanley knife and a hack saw. "Won't make no difference Guvna" he said. Reckons he used to build rods.

The rods I saw that really got me salivating were the Daiwa Tierras. Not absolutely top end but crimmeny they were nice. Excellent cast qualities with great bend-distribution (I just made that term up....you guys can use it if you like but you must credit it to me everytime you say it 8) ). They were beautifully built and thin, light and nicely balanced. The ones I saw were rated up to 20lb.

The sticker price was $149.95. Alright I thought...it's time to negotiate and believe me I can negotiate! I have attended every course, read everybook and negotiated the best of them to their knees 8) The price at the end of the negotiation?....yep...$149.95...DOH!!!

Got on the blower to our friends over at Auburn. Retail $189.99...beat it by 10% = $130.00.

Is this a good price for this rod and do any of you know where it could be found cheaper for price beating purposes?

Oh yea...any of you have experience with the rod? I was actually very curious to find that they made a huge amount of sense given the rods I have bought previously. To some degree I had just assumed a couple of years ago that a rod was a rod (don't get me wrong..I wasn't using bamboo) but the composition, materials, length, flex and a whole bunch of other things have altered my thinking in the last 12 months. Particularly the combination of castability and strength..the 2 critical factors in my opinion.

Info appreciated in advance.

JT


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The Tierra certainly looks to be the goods for the price, im just waiting for mine to arrive at my local tackle store.
The best price i could find was $139 at Mo's, so for $130 i would snap it up for sure.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i had a wiggle of a Daiwa Tierra yesterday.. it LOOKED the goods, but the butt is very short (maybe too short for rod holders on the yak) and it felt slightly heavier than some of the other light rods I picked up.

I ended up getting a Berkley Dropshot 6'6" 2-4kg . I also ended up walking out with a Strudwik Sikstik 7' 6-10kg rod for my heavier stuff but I'm now having 2nd thoughts and think it may be too 'stiff' to chuck plastics etc for kings and jewies. Hmm back to the tackle shop again..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the same drop shot - nice little piece of kit !!!

I picked up a sisltar diamond tip at Rays not so long ago - in the 8kg bracket - I can lob a mid size placcy - the same distance as my nitro distance caster - might be worth a look in. The silstar was 50 bucks - they may have some more - camperdown store.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I just picked up my new Daiwa Tierra 7 foot at 4lb to 12lb. Got it from Anaconda discounted on a price match from $189.95 to $117.00. Very very nice indeed. Great tip action for distance casting for the lightish stuff but still meaty enough to go the 10lb braid plus and the Sambos and Kings. Damn I am pleased with this rod 8)

The butt is kinda short but this works for me as I press the end of it into my PFD when wrestling a biggish one. Fits the rod holders like a glove. Looked at the Berkley Drop-shots also DaveyG and they were a very nice rod...looked beautifully built too. The one I looked at was $290 bucks though which had me throwing in the towell.

I have 3 stiffish Silstars and others to 12 Kilos that are short and that didn't cost me too much...so stiff though that they are just a joke on the yak for casting. Nice to have something else with strength but flexability...get that rod back to the tackle shop I say! I have caught my biggest ***** at 67 cms or so on my Shimano 2lb to 4lb Steve Starling soft plastic rod.

Congratulations on the new drop-shot DaveyG...lovelly Rod.

JT


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

JT I've got the exact same Tierra and love it!!! Mine's got the longer handle on it which is a little more cumbersome in the yak but it gives me the slightly extra casting distance on the drift which i like. You'll love it more and more every trip i'm sure...

cheers

Mick


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT said:


> Looked at the Berkley Drop-shots also DaveyG and they were a very nice rod...looked beautifully built too. The one I looked at was $290 bucks though which had me throwing in the towell.
> 
> Congratulations on the new drop-shot DaveyG...lovelly Rod.
> 
> JT


mate.. not sure what you were looking at but the dopshots are about $100


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

And a fine looking rod for $100 too, nice choice mate, i hope it gets you some BIG fish


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Davey G said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Looked at the Berkley Drop-shots also DaveyG and they were a very nice rod...looked beautifully built too. The one I looked at was $290 bucks though which had me throwing in the towell.
> ...


most probably the Pro Tactic dropshots..


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

It will probably go over $150 ($142 now) but there is a medium Texalium about to go for a song, Is it 5th's?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120175986120&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123


----------

